# Eric Alexander - Why I Will not be Leaving the Church of Scotland



## scottmaciver (Aug 27, 2013)

Following the recent Church of Scotland assembly, Rev Eric Alexander has written a brief article entitled, 'Why I will not be leaving the Church of Scotland' (pages 10-12). A friend of mine in the Church of Scotland sent it on to me and asked for my thoughts, to which I responded. How would you have responded to the article?


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 27, 2013)

I think I'd say something like: "God willing I will not leave his Church. The Church of Scotland is not his church."


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 27, 2013)

I find the article quite feeble to be honest, especially in terms of its appeal to history. Now, it may well be the case that there are, today, several Scots Presbyterian Groupings who do affirm the WCF and should get back together again to the glory of God. Some bridges can be mended when generations pass (hopefully before).

But the mainstream CoS has gone MILES from the Confession! When believers come out of the CoS now and go elsewhere over this fundamental issue, I can guarantee that in fifty years time everyone will KNOW the difference between the two churches (in any local setting), when compared! I really think he's comparing apples and oranges, and it doesn't hold up. 

I think the minister whose newsletter it is actually makes a better argument himself, although I still don't agree with it!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 27, 2013)

There's a very good response here, the gist of which is that Mr Alexander's reasons for staying are actually reasons for leaving. Interesting.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 27, 2013)

If anyone might yet possess the clout and personal influence to affect that denomination for the good, it would be Eric Alexander. Perhaps he's called to the (admittedly tricky) task of continuing to minister in that difficult setting. I don't feel worthy to second guess him.

My dad, who is well past retirement age now, has remained a minister in the Christian Reformed Church even though the drift of that denomination has not pleased him. He finds that his longevity there gives him influence that's sorely needed, and that he is able to preach the gospel and minister to people, and in places, that might otherwise be out of reach. I doubt I would choose the same if I were in his place, but I do understand that these are hard decisions to make. Some pastors are able to serve in a more difficult setting than are others.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 17, 2013)

Eric Alexander is my father in the faith and I hold him in the highest regard. Years after my time at the Tron I can still visualise him and some of the passages he expounded. Recalling his preaching he has offered me counsel on more than one occasion. (perhaps a topic for another thread - counsel in absentia)

On this issue I think we have reached a tipping point. I now see the issue as a litmus test - by which I mean I would find it very difficult to attend a church that was still within the Ch of S. I concur that the reasons given are more applicable as motives to depart. Paul continued to preach in synagogues but even for him there came a point where he shook off the dust of his sandals and departed. He could of course have stayed within the synagogues - all he had to do was tone down his assertions about Jesus. I am sure Jesus could have been accommodated as a Jewish rabbi with a few peculiarities. There was after all the school of Hillel, the school of Gamaliel why not the school of Jesus?

No, there should be no gagging of the preaching from the pulpit whether overt or covert.


----------



## Craig.Scott (Sep 17, 2013)

It saddens me greatly. I am an ex member of the CofS. Great preachers and theologians such as Mr Alenander and Sinclair Ferguson, have been bad church men. 

Women elders - remain and silence at GA
Denial of virgin birth - remain and silence at GA
Denial of Christ's resurrection - remain and silence at GA
Denial of Christ's deity - remain and silence at GA


I really could go on and on. Relative and postmodern attitudes to the Church for these men. This may sound harsh, but it is time to call a spade a spade. These men whom I have upmost respect for have failed to fight for truth, their attitude is 'as long as I can preach in my own congregation it doesn't matter what others do'. Conservative theology, liberal ecclesiology. 




In Christ


----------



## Edward (Sep 17, 2013)

Craig.Scott said:


> and Sinclair Ferguson, have been bad church men.



I think you wrong Dr. Ferguson. He presently labors in the Free Church of Scotland, as I understand ( St Peter’s Free Church in Dundee.) Prior to that, he was in the ARP at First Presbyterian, Columbia, South Carolina dating back to 2005. I don't think he joined the PCA when he was at Park Cities in Dallas, but I may be wrong about that. And his last CofS pulpit was at St. Georges, Tron where the congregation has now split from the CofS. So he must have been doing something right there.


----------



## Craig.Scott (Sep 18, 2013)

Edward said:


> Craig.Scott said:
> 
> 
> > and Sinclair Ferguson, have been bad church men.
> ...



Brother Edward, yes he's uls wonderfully gifted man. I have profited from his ministry. But whilst at St George's Tron he was silent as men and women denied our Lord and the Gospel assembly after assembly. Great theologian, bad churchman. 

And the fact he's joined a church with a minister who compromises the Gospel by stating that the RCC is a true church, the Pope a brother in Christ, and the same Gospel in Rome, reveals either Fergison's naivity or blatant blaize attitude to where he preaches. 

Not to mention a denomination who's many ministers have broken their vows. This is harsh again and I do not want to come across as such, but we must call a spade a spade. 


In Christ


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Sep 18, 2013)

There ought to be no confusion over the issue. C H Spurgeon and Lloyd-Jones are far more reliable guides in this respect. I could not with a good conscience support men (e.g. financially, by remaining silent, or the non-use of biblical church discipline which seems to be absent altogether, denouncing false teachers) or women who are bent on destroying the Gospel! Others, like the late John Stott, share Alexander's position (see here; or here), but their position ignores the marks of the church, thus departing from the Reformers. 'For if the trumpet give an uncertain sound, who shall prepare himself to the battle?', 1. Cor. 14:8!


----------



## timmopussycat (Sep 19, 2013)

Dieter Schneider said:


> There ought to be no confusion over the issue. C H Spurgeon and Lloyd-Jones are far more reliable guides in this respect. I could not with a good conscience support men (e.g. financially, by remaining silent, or the non-use of biblical church discipline which seems to be absent altogether, denouncing false teachers) or women who are bent on destroying the Gospel! Others, like the late John Stott, share Alexander's position (see here; or here), but their position ignores the marks of the church, thus departing from the Reformers. 'For if the trumpet give an uncertain sound, who shall prepare himself to the battle?', 1. Cor. 14:8!



The Alexander / Stott tactic of ignoring doctrinal wolves deceiving Christ's flock from within leads to confusion in the world and stunted growth in Christ's sheep.


----------

